# outpatient coding for diagnosis vs diagnosis



## rkeia32

Can you code diagnosis vs diagnosis in a outpatient setting,..i.e. PreDM vs DM?


----------



## greatbiller

No, you cannot code "diagnosis vs diagnosis".  If a definitive diagnosis is not available, code based on the signs and symptoms.


----------

